
On the fusion triple product and fusion power gain of tokamak pilot reactors - zeristor
http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0029-5515/56/6/066003
======
zeristor
Tokomak energy also made a YouTube video to walk you through the paper:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWW9kE2lUqo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWW9kE2lUqo)

This is a previous paper that has garnered a lot of downloads:

On the power and size of tokamak fusion pilot plants and reactors

[http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0029-5515/55/3/033...](http://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/0029-5515/55/3/033001)

